# West Country Christmas Equine Fair



## Iwantakitten (28 November 2015)

Who's going this year? I'm quite excited as need a few bits for Dizz and hoping for a couple bargains!


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (29 November 2015)

Undecided as yet!


----------



## frannieuk (29 November 2015)

I won a pair of tickets so am planning to go on the Sunday. Now planning my shopping list!!


----------



## Piglet (1 December 2015)

Definitely going, every year I say "not again" but 11 months later I change my mind!!


----------

